# What are your thoughts on the hardcore gaming community?



## Fire-Hazard (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, I am a communications and culture student.
I am currently doing a presentation about gaming, and need to get different opinions on gaming.

What are your thoughts on the hardcore gaming community? what sort of image does it give off? (ps3,pc, xbox, nintendo, atari etc)

If you could answer that question that would be great


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

Could yo be a little more specific about "the gaming community"?


----------



## Fire-Hazard (Feb 11, 2011)

Updated the post, is that better?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

There ya go, Andy... the _hardcore_ gaming community.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why are you asking about gaming on a Cooking Forum?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll assume you mean professional gamblers when you refer to gaming since you have not clarified your original request.


----------



## Fire-Hazard (Feb 11, 2011)

I know its a bit odd, but I'm just trying to get a different opinions on gaming, and how it is seen in society?

Oh right sorry I see what you mean. Updated the post again I hope that's enough information. lol


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

You still have not defined gaming.  You are on a cooking website.  You should tailor you communications to your audience.  Have you considered taking a communications course?  

Oh, never mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'll assume you mean professional gamblers when you refer to gaming since you have not clarified your original request.


 
Bret Maverick.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bret Maverick.




An all-time favorite!


----------



## NAchef (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it's pretty Hardcore!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

Bret? I never knew his first name. Thank you.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 11, 2011)

Why so rude to the guy? Who knows, his second post might have been something like:

Please help me make a delicious Valentine meal for my wife.

but not now.... he's discovered we are too friendly................. not.

My thoughts on the hardcore gaming community is that anyone who lets gaming 
interfere with their day to day "real life" is probably in need of counseling, because 
they are using the game to escape something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Bret? I never knew his first name. Thank you.


 
He has a brother named Bart!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 11, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> Why so rude to the guy? Who knows, his second post might have been something like:
> 
> Please help me make a delicious Valentine meal for my wife.
> 
> ...


Problem is, I would guess the guy is talking about video games, not gambling. Two different subject, not clearly defined, but most people refer to gambling games as gambling.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't judge communities. I judge individuals. I enjoy gaming, but do not do it very often. I probably play about 1-2 hours a month now (if that). My wife hates the games I play and we don't want our young kids seeing that type of stuff (talking about first person shooters here) so the only time I play is when I am home alone, which is not often.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> Problem is, I would guess the guy is talking about video games, not gambling. Two different subject, not clearly defined, but most people refer to gambling games as gambling.


I think this gets right to the heart of his question about what people think. I would say it depends a large part on age. Those over say 40 or so probably think of gaming as gambling. Those younger most likely think of video games.

When I hear the term hardcore gaming community, the only thing I think of is video games. Gambling would never enter my mind for that.


----------



## NAchef (Feb 11, 2011)

haha

It is just a hobby, I find it no different than any other hobby one may do.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 11, 2011)

From Wickipedia:

*Hardcore gamer* is a widely used term applied to describe a type of video game  player. There is currently no unanimously agreed upon definition for  the term. Some describe hardcore gamers as those whose leisure time is  largely devoted to playing video games. This type of gamer prefers to take significant time and practice on games, in contrast to a casual gamer.  Many hardcore gamers pride themselves on mastering the rules or use of a  game, although this is not a strict requirement. Conflicting opinion  argues that it is not so much the time spent on games however, as casual  gamers can spend hundreds of hours on games without ever mastering  them. Competition is another defining characteristic of hardcore gamers,  who often compete in organized tournaments, leagues, or ranked play  integrated into the game proper. In this light, professional gamers can  be seen as an extreme example of hardcore gaming. It's also been said[_by whom?_]  that "core" gamers or hardcore gamers is someone that plays a variety  of games, master a large amount of games, and know a lot about the  industry and history of video games


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> Problem is, I would guess the guy is talking about video games, not gambling. Two different subject, not clearly defined, but most people refer to gambling games as gambling.




The OP was either unwilling or unable to define the terms of his request.  That kinda makes it hard to respond.

That being said, if video games are the topic, I know adults who spend far to much time on them, spend too much money acquiring all the major gaming platforms and ignoring other, more important real world activities.  

However, that's just another (expensive) form of addiction.  Add it to the list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> From Wickipedia:
> 
> *Hardcore gamer* is a widely used term applied to describe a type of video game player. There is currently no unanimously agreed upon definition for the term. Some describe hardcore gamers as those whose leisure time is largely devoted to playing video games. This type of gamer prefers to take significant time and practice on games, in contrast to a casual gamer. Many hardcore gamers pride themselves on mastering the rules or use of a game, although this is not a strict requirement. Conflicting opinion argues that it is not so much the time spent on games however, as casual gamers can spend hundreds of hours on games without ever mastering them. Competition is another defining characteristic of hardcore gamers, who often compete in organized tournaments, leagues, or ranked play integrated into the game proper. In this light, professional gamers can be seen as an extreme example of hardcore gaming. It's also been said[_by whom?_] that "core" gamers or hardcore gamers is someone that plays a variety of games, master a large amount of games, and know a lot about the industry and history of video games


 
Video Gaming really never crossed my mind.

I immediately thought of LARPs and those folks that play.  I think it depends on your experience what comes to mind.  Then there's D&D and so on.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually Andy, the OP did define the terms of his request when he said 





> (ps3,pc, xbox, nintendo, atari etc)


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

I spend far too much time cooking to become a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2011)

GB said:


> Actually Andy, the OP did define the terms of his request when he said




I see that now.  I guess my post passed his edit in cyberspace.  My apologies to the OP.


----------



## Fire-Hazard (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks GrillingFool, thats a fair point.

Bigjim68, yeah I did mean video games, although luckily my course is about communication so i can explain a simple mix up

Andy, I'm not the best at explaining my self, as you can see however, thanks for telling me so I could fix the opening post.

GB, thanks thats very useful opinion, and I did edit my post to include those terms after i realised what Andy meant


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I spend far too much time cooking to become a hardcore gamer.


 
Hardcore Cooker?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hardcore Cooker?


 
And eater, too.
I don't want to get EVOO and bits of food on my dualshock controller


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fire-Hazard said:


> Thanks GrillingFool, thats a fair point.
> 
> Bigjim68, yeah I did mean video games, although luckily my course is about communication so i can explain a simple mix up
> 
> ...


 

Gaming, the same as any hobby or pastime, that encompasses a person's entire being is bad.  It's an addiction.  

I feel the same way about a gamer who only plays games the same way I feel about someone who just reads books all the time.  They need balance in their lives.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

At first I thought this wasn't a good topic for Discuss Cooking, but under the heading, "Discuss Life" I guess it is valid.  After all, look at it.  27 posts to a question posted an hour ago sounds like people do have opinions the OP may find useful.

Personally, I don't think it does the kid any good except for learning to use war-like killing machines, and keeping the kid off the streets while playing the video games.


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Personally, I don't think it does the kid any good except for learning to use war-like killing machines, and keeping the kid off the streets while playing the video games.


There have actually been many studies done that shop that video games are good for people (in moderation). They improve hand-eye coordination, concentration, problem solving, and many other things.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 11, 2011)

Brain dead video games. Got a few early 20's still living at home in our community that are perfect examples of "hardcore gamers". They remind me of the hardcore "stoners" that I knew in high school back in the mid-'70's. Most of the "stoners" actually graduated though. 

Craig


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe I woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, or haven't had enough coffee yet to make sense of this thread.  Why is this not spam?

Why is this guy here, and what does this have to do with cooking?  
A brand new poster starting out with this kind of a question, is beyond ridiculous on a cooking forum, in my humble opinion.  

Grrrr.....pass the coffee.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Maybe I woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, or haven't had enough coffee yet to make sense of this thread.  Why is this not spam?
> 
> Why is this guy here, and what does this have to do with cooking?
> A brand new poster starting out with this kind of a question, is beyond ridiculous on a cooking forum, in my humble opinion.
> ...



Which is why I usually don't post when I first wake up.  I'm not civilized yet.  

My first reaction was the same as yours, but after reading all the posts, I gathered that it's a subject DCers want to talk about.  27 posts in just an hour!


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

It struck me as a little odd as well, but the OP seems polite and genuine so I am giving him the benefit of the doubt. He does not seem to be here to sell anything or cause any trouble. I believe him when he says he is in school and working on a project. A cooking site is a weird place to come to get opinions on gaming, but then again he did say he is looking for different opinions. If he went to a gaming site it would be pretty obvious what kind of responses he would get.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2011)

> Which is why I usually don't post when I first wake up.  I'm not civilized yet.



Sorry if I didn't sound "civilized".  You should have read what I deleted.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Sorry if I didn't sound "civilized".  You should have read what I deleted.




  I do that too.  It helps to get the grouchy out and realize just how grouchy I am, then NOT post it.

BTW, I've come to realize that the grouchiness is usually associated with pain, rather than anything bothering me in my life.  I usually hurt worse in the morning.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2011)

The OP is definitely not trolling here.   I can usually smell a troll from a mile away.
 I like traditional board games like Scrabble.  The younger video game community produce great drone pilots though, if they ever decide to do that.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

I have never been good at sports like hand ball because of poor vision, but once a girlfriend pushed me into a game of paddleball at the beach and I was suddenly returning most of her serves.  I finally figured out that I had learned to point and click from using the computer and that made my reactions a lot better.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmmm....I wonder what kind of response I would get posing a cooking question on a gaming forum?  Just wonderin', mind you.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm definitely a non-traditional 50 year old...
I play a fair amount of first person shooter games, but so far only WWII ones.
My wife and I both like Co-op screen Dungeon and Dragon type games
(sword and sorcery, hack and slash)..
And we both are somewhat addicted to Rock Band, which is like Guitar Hero.
Apparently we are somewhat unusual there... we actually strive to get better,
and are now on Hard difficulty level. I have new respect for rock band musicians now!
(We went on our honeymoon to Vegas 10 years ago, discovered we both liked video games, came home and bought a PS2.
Ten years later, we went back for our anniversary, discovered Rock Band, came home and bought a PS3!!! )


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2011)

This is an off-topic sub-forum.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2011)

I talk about food and post pics of pizzas I make on cycling and cigar forums all the time.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 11, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I talk about food and post pics of pizzas I make on cycling and cigar forums all the time.


 
Cool! So I can talk about emerald tree boa husbandry and breeding? j/k

Craig


----------



## MSC (Feb 11, 2011)

So...LOL...mercy mercy!  However inappropriate a place for this question, my opinion FWIW, is that hard core gamers are increasing exponentially, meaning that in games like World of Warcraft, more and more people worldwide are opting out of 'reality' in favor of a fantasy life that is apparently 'less-painful' than reality.
The obvious 'danger' of this movement toward fantasy, as predicted in any number of cyberpunk books and stories, is that the "real world" is less and less important as it fades into the background.  The result of which will be (already is) that there's a breakdown of services and so-called civilization and with fewer people participating the probability of the doomsayers expectation of world chaos gets closer to being an eventual 'certainty'.
Yes I believe that this scenario is perhaps Dickenesque as in the "ghost of Christmas future", and could be changed, and even if it's already on that slippery slope and gaining momentum, I think it's far enough ahead in time so I don't expect to be around but...it is something to think about...
We are indeed living in a "Brave New World"!


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I talk about food and post pics of pizzas I make on cycling and cigar forums all the time.


I don't think anyone would have an issue with his post if he came here and talked about food first. When you talked about pizza at cycling and cigar forums was it your first post or had you already established that you were there to mainly talk about what the board was about?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 11, 2011)

GB said:


> I don't think anyone would have an issue with his post if he came here and talked about food first. When you talked about pizza at cycling and cigar forums was it your first post or had you already established that you were there to mainly talk about what the board was about?


I agree, you must first establish yourself as a foodie here on this forum.  Then you can explore other areas of the forum and veer off-topic.  That would be the normal thing to do.

Funny thing about the cigar forum I belong to is that I don't even smoke cigars.  I only  like and visit their off-topic lounge and food threads.  I post there regularly but have never talked about cigars.  In fact, I know jack about cigars.  I have to assume other members on the board I come in contact with must assume I'm one of them....


----------



## GB (Feb 11, 2011)

I am on a music forum for a specific band. There are a number of people there who have never listened to said band or who do not like the band.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Hmmm....I wonder what kind of response I would get posing a cooking question on a gaming forum?  Just wonderin', mind you.



You can always choose to have the thread Ignored (under Thread Tools) if you don't like it when a subject keeps popping up as each new post is added.

I do that for cooking equipment threads.  If I'm not in the market for it, I don't want to keep reading about it.  

The same goes for the tabloid type threads that get posted just to stir people up with unproven junk.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

On the other end of the spectrum...

There was a whole slew of food related posts yesterday by a new member who apparently was only interested in getting his facebook link exposed. So while his/her posts were more on topic with the forum, albeit the generic "looks yummy" or "I'll have to make this tonight", I do believe their intent was more malicious.

Always a slippery slope weeding out the legitimate questions from the not so legitimate.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He has a brother named Bart!


 
How about Bat Masterson? He wore a cane and derby hat!


----------



## Alix (Feb 11, 2011)

On the gaming question: 

I pity hardcore gamers because I believe they likely have very little else in their life that gives them a sense of satisfaction or self worth. 

I also believe that as a society we are isolating ourselves more and more and our only way to satisfy our need for community then is to find it on the internet or via gaming communities. Those kinds of connections are "safe". 

Over the last 10 years or so I've seen more and more adolescents who have no idea how to behave face to face or in groups at school, however, put a controller in their hands and they excel.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

Alix said:


> On the gaming question:
> 
> I pity hardcore gamers because I believe they likely have very little else in their life that gives them a sense of satisfaction or self worth.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, especially the highlighted part.  Not knowing anyone here, and getting mugged after I arrived, I distrust people more.  

It used to be that I trusted everyone until or if they proved untrustworthy, but you just can't do that any more.  

The reason I love DC so much is being in touch with interesting, caring people.   Plus, I always get to finish my sentences here!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 11, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> ...The reason I love DC so much is being in touch with interesting, caring people. Plus, I always get to finish my


 
Let me jump in here...


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 11, 2011)

GB said:


> I think this gets right to the heart of his question about what people think. I would say it depends a large part on age. Those over say 40 or so probably think of gaming as gambling. Those younger most likely think of video games.
> 
> When I hear the term hardcore gaming community, the only thing I think of is video games. Gambling would never enter my mind for that.



I'm of the older set, but I love gaming.  DnD Online is my favorite.  I never cared for WoW.  It bleeds over to other areas.  I have a +10 bag of grocery-holding along with my other recycled materials bags!   



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Video Gaming really never crossed my mind.
> 
> I immediately thought of LARPs and those folks that play.  I think it depends on your experience what comes to mind.  Then there's D&D and so on.



LARPS!  Now...there is an art to obtaining food when doing a Larp.  It's been years though since I've explained to the park ranger that the bag of chocolate donut holes were "Magic Missles" and the powdered ones were "tracers."  I am SO glad he did not look in my +10 bag o shopping to inquire about my healing potions which were basically moonshine.  People thought I worked at the chemistry supply room for money.  Geesh.  



pacanis said:


> I spend far too much time cooking to become a hardcore gamer.



Again, food is difficult or gamers.  Cold pizza works when playing shooters or DnD online, but hot pizza is usually too messy.  Though hot pizza will work or the table top games, but takes up a lot of space.  Larps have to have portable food that is "game appropriate".  For example, pulling out an apple for the DnD Larp = appropriate.  Pulling out a Milky Way bar with the wrapper just will not do if people are into the roleplay.  Vamp the Masq...do not be a vamp and schluck down a soda from a can....without pointing out it is part of the masquerade!  We need a gamer food challenge next.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gaming, the same as any hobby or pastime, that encompasses a person's entire being is bad.  It's an addiction.
> 
> I feel the same way about a gamer who only plays games the same way I feel about someone who just reads books all the time.  They need balance in their lives.



Very true!  Fess up, PF.  You have done your share of RennFaires, paid dues at White Wolf, and own a dice set that you would kill someone for touching, haven't you?  



Zhizara said:


> At first I thought this wasn't a good topic for Discuss Cooking, but under the heading, "Discuss Life" I guess it is valid.  After all, look at it.  27 posts to a question posted an hour ago sounds like people do have opinions the OP may find useful.
> 
> Personally, I don't think it does the kid any good except for learning to use war-like killing machines, and keeping the kid off the streets while playing the video games.



Zhizara, remember, the sandwich was concocted so that the Earl of Sandwich did not need to leave his table while on a winning streak.  And food suitable to poker-playing are generally suitable or Table-Top RPGs.



GrillingFool said:


> I'm definitely a non-traditional 50 year old...
> I play a fair amount of first person shooter games, but so far only WWII ones.
> My wife and I both like Co-op screen Dungeon and Dragon type games
> (sword and sorcery, hack and slash)..
> ...



But when you celebrate your fiftieth anniversary, will you register with GPotatoes?  And do you have a cross-referenced profile on GamersDNA?  I would!!!  



roadfix said:


> I talk about food and post pics of pizzas I make on cycling and cigar forums all the time.



You know I am going to expect you to come up with ultimate gaming food if we have that contest, don't you???  



Alix said:


> On the gaming question:
> 
> I pity hardcore gamers because I believe they likely have very little else in their life that gives them a sense of satisfaction or self worth.
> 
> ...



I've seen kids and adults wreck their social lives with games.  I've also seen games pull kids out of their shells.  My nephew learned about negotiating, problem solving, map reading, strategic planning, etc. with gaming.  I have friends who use social game sites to assist clients with social anxiety to learn to socialize.  It does vary from person and situation.  

Me?  I like gaming.  Is it an escape?  Sometimes.  Is it expensive?  Sometimes, but no more than a night out on the town.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Let me jump in here...



Brat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2011)

My thoughts are some people need games in order to balance their lives. Just so long as they aren't breaking the balance and spending all or most of their time gaming, I think it can be healthy. It improves hand/eye coordination.

As for the "gaming community" I don't count myself among that community per se, but I do enjoy playing RPGs on mu Wii on occasion. Unless you count tabletop role-playing games, in which I am an active member. The problem I have with all members of the gaming community is that they tend to be exclusive, using jargon no one else understands.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> I'm of the older set, but I love gaming. DnD Online is my favorite. I never cared for WoW. It bleeds over to other areas. I have a +10 bag of grocery-holding along with my other recycled materials bags!
> 
> LARPS! Now...there is an art to obtaining food when doing a Larp. It's been years though since I've explained to the park ranger that the bag of chocolate donut holes were "Magic Missles" and the powdered ones were "tracers." I am SO glad he did not look in my +10 bag o shopping to inquire about my healing potions which were basically moonshine. People thought I worked at the chemistry supply room for money. Geesh.
> 
> ...


 
RennFaires, check, Science-Fiction Conventions, check.  I am also an Honorary Fairy Godmother for our Local Vampire LARP, I make sure they are not killing themselves by not watching their blood sugars...we have a few Diabetic Vamps un-living around here. I also patch up battle wounds and scraped knees.  I'm a healer for many groups, but I usually am not a participant.  They call me when they know they are going to play for a couple of days.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> RennFaires, check, Science-Fiction Conventions, check.  I am also an Honorary Fairy Godmother for our Local Vampire LARP, I make sure they are not killing themselves by not watching their blood sugars...we have a few Diabetic Vamps un-living around here. I also patch up battle wounds and scraped knees.  I'm a healer for many groups, but I usually am not a participant.  They call me when they know they are going to play for a couple of days.



:O I... I love you now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> :O I... I love you now.


 
Oh?  What did I do?

I don't mind being loved, just would like to know why!


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 11, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> My thoughts are some people need games in order to balance their lives. Just so long as they aren't breaking the balance and spending all or most of their time gaming, I think it can be healthy. It improves hand/eye coordination.
> 
> As for the "gaming community" I don't count myself among that community per se, but I do enjoy playing RPGs on mu Wii on occasion. Unless you count tabletop role-playing games, in which I am an active member. The problem I have with all members of the gaming community is that they tend to be exclusive, using jargon no one else understands.



Oh, admit it.  You know you are 1337 deep within.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> RennFaires, check, Science-Fiction Conventions, check.  I am also an Honorary Fairy Godmother for our Local Vampire LARP, I make sure they are not killing themselves by not watching their blood sugars...we have a few Diabetic Vamps un-living around here. I also patch up battle wounds and scraped knees.  I'm a healer for many groups, but I usually am not a participant.  They call me when they know they are going to play for a couple of days.



Some how, I guessed all of this....down to the healer!  I love playing healers.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh?  What did I do?
> 
> I don't mind being loved, just would like to know why!



You're 1337.  Duh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> Some how, I guessed all of this....down to the healer! I love playing healers.
> You're 1337. Duh!


 
So, when they call me "healer," they are really saying "Healer."  An Honorific, not an occupation.

Wiki is my friend!

Thank You, Kathleen-san!


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So, when they call me "healer," they are really saying "Healer."  An Honorific, not an occupation.
> 
> Wiki is my friend!
> 
> Thank You, Kathleen-san!




*nods sagely*  It is both an honorific and an occupation.  In my case, it is never an exact science.  For example, being screamed at or having panicked profanity slung in my direction always seems to make my healing spells and potions to fail epically.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> *nods sagely* It is both an honorific and an occupation. In my case, it is never an exact science. For example, being screamed at or having panicked profanity slung in my direction always seems to make my healing spells and potions to fail epically.


 
That's why I am on the sidelines...I find I am able to function as a healer much better if I am not constrained by storyline!  I also have the ability to call a time out and pull characters from the game if I think their IRL health is in danger.  It's happened twice in 8 years.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gaming, the same as any hobby or pastime, that encompasses a person's entire being is bad. It's an addiction.
> 
> I feel the same way about a gamer who only plays games the same way I feel about someone who just reads books all the time. They need balance in their lives.


 
hey, what's wrong with reading all the time. now if you read at the table then that's probably not good. i read three of four hours a day. reading, for me is like breathing. i wouldn't want to give up either one. i think if more people read books and newspapers the world would be a better place.  i don't play video games anymore, but was really addicted at one time. pac man, and several others. that wasn't good, i didn't get much done and had nothing to show for it at the end. at least , with being avid reader, i am gained much knowledge about many things going on in our world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2011)

babetoo said:


> hey, what's wrong with reading all the time. now if you read at the table then that's probably not good._ i read three of four hours a day._ reading, for me is like breathing. i wouldn't want to give up either one. i think if more people read books and newspapers the world would be a better place. i don't play video games anymore, but was really addicted at one time. pac man, and several others. that wasn't good, i didn't get much done and had nothing to show for it at the end. at least , with being avid reader, i am gained much knowledge about many things going on in our world.


 
You don't read 20 hours a day.  I was only equating reading and gaming as two hobbies, either of which CAN be overdone.

Now, I think I need to turn off this gadget that seems to be running most of the day!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 12, 2011)

Well you people have caused me to look up a lot of acronyms in the Urban Dictionary today.  I can see where you can have fun.  

If I were to want to try a RPG, which one would you suggest for someone who has NEVER played one at all?  Something online that doesn't require special purchases of equipment.

I noticed something about the reading.  I've always been an avid reader, but lately I haven't been as quick to pick up my current book, instead keeping myself busy with other things.  DC is a part of my day now, and I like to work on my Sudoku puzzles to keep my mind exercised.  

It seems that in recent years life was so difficult that I buried myself in books to escape the constant stress and worry in my own mind.

It just seems strange after such a long period of that behavior to find myself content with my real life enough that a good, interesting book can sit within reach, and I might not even pick it up all day.

I spend more time thinking about my current or next sewing project, planning new decorating schemes.  (I'd like to have a color scheme for each season.) DC inspires me to come up with new recipe ideas.  What a difference.

I'm off to my What Else Are You Making thread to complain about my latest sewing project/problem.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh?  What did I do?
> 
> I don't mind being loved, just would like to know why!


I go to Ren Faires, too, and I have always wanted to start LARPing. It's just nice to see someone as interested as I am.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll give my experience - some connections might be causal, others just simple correlation.

I grew up as part of the video game generation.  With the exception of a few TV channels that focus on education (such as most of PBS, some of Discovery/Science, History, and odd shows on subjects such as cooking and home maintenance), I always preferred to turn on my game system to staring motionless at a sitcom or reality show.

My mother didn't mind at all, she only got worried if I passed out in front of it.  My father on the other hand was concerned that sometimes I played too much and exhibited behavior such as frustration and addiction.  For me this led to an ability to deal with complex problems without getting frustrated or giving up.  I can stay up three days working on a single project - something viewed as a positive attribute (by many) when a critical task needs completion.

As a youngster I developed great hand-eye coordination which helped with writing/drawing (and later knife skills!).  Most of the games I played involved math in some form (be it simple points, logic, or abstract mathematics in the form of game theory - a serious field!).  Some of the games like Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego gave me an edge on geography and culture.

I own a PlayStation 3, Wii, and a separate (portable) desktop computer I purposely built for gaming with my FIL and BIL.  On the PC we play real-time-strategy games which can be thought of as games such as RISK, but without turns - everyone plays at once and economic/military decisions you make decide your fate so to speak.  On our Wii we enjoy playing the active games where we're all up swinging virtual golf clubs while it's snowing out, or swinging virtual tennis rackets when the courts are under three feet of slush and ice down the road.  On my iPhone I enjoy good-'ole Tetris.  The PS3 I don't actually use much for gaming, although I have a couple arcade-style games I play now and then.

We enjoy games much more than television/movies.  And not just Video Games, but board games, and outdoor games.  Games get everyone involved with one another rather than just staring blankly in separate little worlds.

Then of course there is the incredible wealth of knowledge you are presented with if you get curious about how that plastic box with flashing lights is actually working.  It's some of the most sophisticated technology on the planet, and drives advances in everything from medicine to our understanding of the Universe.  Admittedly some people just like to push a button and squash someone like a tomato...

*EDIT:* By the way, we found we watched so little cable that we got rid of it three years ago.  We took the $100/month we saved for a year and bought a 52" LCD for our games and the occasional Blu-Ray film on the PS3.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 12, 2011)

I like to go gaming, do play a few online. Have to agree that to some extent that some kids spend way too much time on them. It's more of a baby sitter. Parents are working and such.

My husband and I go gaming with our kids. Always have.
I don't have a problem with pawning them, melting their faces in a game. It's all in fun here. Much cheaper then dinner out and a movie. We do that to, just not that often.

I've learned the slang that they use in some games.

We were having dinner one night and the kids were talking about a game. We were making plans to play an online game that night. One got testy with the other. I wasn't sure so I asked them " So uh guys, Is this what you call smak talk before a game?" They almost died laughing." Mom's a gamer!!! " They especially said that when I did get in and melt them.  They have a new saying now  "Don't aggro Mom!" lol..


----------



## megamark (Feb 12, 2011)

Gaming is an odd culture that has evolved so rapidly in the last few years. 

As a whole I thing gaming is a good thing, it makes you think. I would prefer my child to try to strategically beat a video game rather than watching reality tv. The problem is taking it too far. I do agree that too much can be bad for you. Take a look at a select few of the WOW players. So much time, like days of the week are devoted to this game. This is bad. 

There is also a social aspect to the 'gaming culture' now. You can connect with all of your friends, and enemies. You can chat and talk. Kids get real frustrated by bullying. This is another down side to the evolution of gaming. 

All in all I am for the advancement of technology, and better gaming experiences. I do say that they should be used appropriately. 

I hope this is helpful to your study.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 12, 2011)

My question is, do any of these gamers know how to fix a leaky faucet?


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 12, 2011)

roadfix said:


> My question is, do any of these gamers know how to fix a leaky faucet?



Sure, ask any fat little Gnome in WOW.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 12, 2011)

roadfix said:


> My question is, do any of these gamers know how to fix a leaky faucet?


 
Mine would be, can they make change with out the register displaying it for them?

Craig


----------



## roadfix (Feb 12, 2011)

CraigC said:
			
		

> Mine would be, can they make change with out the register displaying it for them?
> 
> Craig



I hope so.  Don't they still  teach that in the 3rd grade?


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 12, 2011)

roadfix said:


> My question is, do any of these gamers know how to fix a leaky faucet?



Like most people, they will likely learn it like I did:  I learned when I bought a house that had a bathtub that drained directly into the basement and when the faucet would not stop dripping.  



CraigC said:


> Mine would be, can they make change with out the register displaying it for them?
> 
> Craig



Of course they can!  Probability checks.  Price of loot, equipment, etc.  My favorite moment with modern teenage gamers was when half of the ninth grade males in the GT class created a "Harlot Chart" to find out what type of NPC girl they would meet when they ventured into town.    Now the gamers who are playing Soul Caliber (or the modern equivalent) won't be able to do it - but those who prefer White Wolf-based games....sure!  That being said, Soul Caliber was so fun too.


----------



## Love2cook11 (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW @ some of the thoughts [read stereotypical] about gamers in this thread....

I think you can be a hardcore gamer and still relatively balanced...just like you can be a hardcore internet user, tv/movie watcher, cook, runner or reader and not be too maladjusted.  

Friends of mine like the rock band game and some dancing game a lot.  They throw parties and make a night out of it regularly.  They know which way is up, support their habit and families, and are generally self sufficient.  *shrug*

I signed up for Second Life for an internet law course.  I thought that was pretty cool, a lot of interesting issues came up and i was blown away by the high level of participation.  If it didn't slow down my computer so much I'd probably play that.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2011)

KathleenA said:
			
		

> Like most people, they will likely learn it like I did:  I learned when I bought a house that had a bathtub that drained directly into the basement and when the faucet would not stop dripping.


Yes, of course, but the internets did not enter into most of our lives until we were well into adulthood.  It's the kids who spend 6 hrs everyday gaming or on Facebook that may end up lacking practical skills as adults like fixing a leaky faucet.  Sure, they may possess excellent hand-eye coordination but may lack social skills in the real world.
Sorry for the rant as I see so many young adults out there who are unable to function (ie: stupid) in many aspects of life today


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Yes, of course, but the internets did not enter into most of our lives until we were well into adulthood.  It's the kids who spend 6 hrs everyday gaming or on Facebook that may end up lacking practical skills as adults like fixing a leaky faucet. * Sure, they may possess excellent hand-eye coordination but may lack social skills in the real world.*
> Sorry for the rant as I see so many young adults out there who are unable to function (ie: stupid) in many aspects of life today



That was the point I was trying to make. We are interacting socially more and more in places where we can't see one another. I teach adolescents what a "frowny face" means on a daily basis. They have no idea how to read expression on a person's face and so tend to react inappropriately. OK, end of my rant. 

I believe gamers do have superior problem solving skills, and likely can do dexterous things I can't. I also believe gamers who use the games to avoid reality and interacting with live people are at a serious disadvantage in many ways. Its tough to develop a relationship of substance with only the internet as your communication tool. Pretty darned tough to propagate the species via the internet too.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I hope so. Don't they still teach that in the 3rd grade?


 
Simple test. After they take your bills and type the amount in the register, say "I have the exact change", hand it to them and look at the confused expression on their face. Looks like your just slapped them in the face. I've had one call the manager over because they were stumped.

Craig


----------



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2011)

Take myself as an example.  I may be artistic, handy for the most part, good with numbers, socially adjusted, and etc..., but I am really bad when it comes to lengthy reading and comprehension.  That's my weak point.
Oh, and I'm not so good at video games as well...lol...


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry, guys!  I work with teens.  It's not the gamer kids who cannot make change and are the social misfits.  Most teens play games of some kind - that is true.  XBox, web games, RPGs, etc.  

In the 50s and 60s, adults blamed that devil music.  In the 70s, it was blamed on the drugs.  In the 80s, we just said no and blamed it on the "Me Generation."  The list goes on and on.  As someone who has been involved with teens since the 80s, I think the kids who cannot count change and are socially inept are the same ones that we always have seen: The ones that waste education, blame everyone else for their issues, and grow up too fast.  The real Fonzie look alikes were socially aware when down at Thunder Alley, but they would not know what to do at the deb ball nor were their high school transcript Harvard-ready.   Still many found success on some level for the world in which they lived.

The moral and intellectual decline of youth has been bemoaned since Socrates' days.  I honestly cannot wait to see what will be next.  You know?  Fess up now, how many of you terrorized your parents by something.  My father was scandalized by the hula-hoops and told me that only tramps pierce their ears.  It made such an impact that I pierced other things prior to the ears, which waited until I was over 40.  

Any how, kids today are awesome.  Please do not judge them all by the teen working the drive-through....especially if you drive through at noon.  Most gaming teens are probably in AP Calc during that time. 

~Kathleen

P.S.  I want a Wii.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 14, 2011)

well said.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for your excellent perspective.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2011)

Kathleen I tried to give you karma for that post, but I have to spread the wealth around first. That was an excellent post!


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2011)

I think some people are just looking at a subset of the hardcore gaming community when they are pointing out all the negatives and worst case scenarios. Yes those people and problems exist, but it is not representative of the community as a whole. There are plenty of hardcore gamers who have a life outside of gaming and are intelligent contributing members of society. It can be a hobby just like any other hobby and there are plenty of hardcore gamers who treat it as such.


----------



## Love2cook11 (Feb 14, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Sorry, guys!  I work with teens.  It's not the gamer kids who cannot make change and are the social misfits.  Most teens play games of some kind - that is true.  XBox, web games, RPGs, etc.
> 
> In the 50s and 60s, adults blamed that devil music.  In the 70s, it was blamed on the drugs.  In the 80s, we just said no and blamed it on the "Me Generation."  The list goes on and on.  As someone who has been involved with teens since the 80s, I think the kids who cannot count change and are socially inept are the same ones that we always have seen: The ones that waste education, blame everyone else for their issues, and grow up too fast.  The real Fonzie look alikes were socially aware when down at Thunder Alley, but they would not know what to do at the deb ball nor were their high school transcript Harvard-ready.   Still many found success on some level for the world in which they lived.
> 
> ...



Very well stated!!!  I completely agree.  I also think it's common for older generations to look down on younger gens which is unfortunate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think this has come down to a matter of Semantics...my idea of a hardcore gamer and your idea of a hardcore gamer are different.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 14, 2011)

different levels of geekiness too....


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you and, yes, it is different levels of gamers and geekiness.  I do admit to adoring geeks though.  

My little crew who created the harlot chart for their DnD adventures are the only ones I know under 16 who celebrate the slide-rule.  I find it funny that they are adamantly proud they can use one, which their 25 year old instructor could not do.    I actually had this conversation a few weeks ago.

Me: It does not say they HAVE to use the calculator in the student handbook.

Instructor: In the course requirements, they must show they can use the Texas Instrument [OMG, but it has a ton of numbers/letters and does amazing things) calculator.]

Me: Can they use one?

Instructor: They can.  But they refuse to use it to solve the daily problems.

Me:  I see.

Instructor: Can't you do something?

Me (flipping through the Student Handbook):  I suppose I can nail them on 'not following directions of a staff member.'  Of course, you could speak with their parents first.  Or better yet, you could simply talk with them.

Instructor: Then they will know I don't know how to use a slide-ruler.  

Me (showing my age):  Want me to teach you how to use the slide-rule?

Instructor: Why do I want to know why to use one?

Me: Because it will remove the slide-rule magic.

Instructor: Oh.

Me: Have them race the calculator kids.  Be sure they explain their work to the class.  That should do it.

Haven't heard back from her since she learned to use the slide-rule.  This group of teens prides themselves on being able to use an "analog mechanical computer" aka slide-rule.  

It really is a matter of degrees, stereotypes, perspectives.  

Just like the Earl of Sandwich giving us the sandwich, what foods are good for modern games....or even the old ones like poker?  I don't think pizza is good for gaming as it mucks up fingers if warm.  Sandwiches are still good, but I need mine cut in quarters.  Some candies like skittles and M&Ms are excellent.  Pretzels over Doritos or Cheetos as they do not leave powder on the fingers.  Pretzels with mustard are even better!  Chips and salsa...I need healthier ideas.  Does anyone have any?


----------



## Alix (Feb 14, 2011)

PF, I think we're on the same page here. To me "hardcore gamer" indicates someone who has sacrificed much of real life to their gaming habit. That, to me, is very different from someone who plays games as their primary recreation. 

I'm a complete game head and currently own a DS, Wii, PS2 and an old school Nintendo (which I need to avoid when in the throes of a Tetris craving or I'm sucked in for hours). I can also craft a dungeon to make your toes curl. My BOH has a lot of weird items in it, including my favorite...the Deck of Many Things. Ahhhh. We routinely host what we call "Nerd Night" and will either break out the Risk board or the D & D dice. (I don't know who mentioned having favorite dice and having a fist fight over them but I nearly wet my pants laughing at that.)

And Kathleen, bravo to you for being the champion of the teens out there! I work with teens everyday too, but I suspect I work with a different demographic. LOL! In the last 15 years I've seen the segment I work with explode. Our wait list is horrific at the moment. I don't mean to suggest that gaming is the CAUSE of problems, but I do think it can be a contributor. One of the first things we do with every adolescent coming in to the program is find out how much "screen time" they get each day at home. The next step is putting some pretty tough limits on that time. 

To me "Hardcore Gamer" = "Social Misfit" and is someone who chooses to game via a system/computer instead of experiencing "real life" with live people. You can play D & D or various other RPG with live people, but over the net things can get a bit skewed. 

I've sure enjoyed this thread. Hope I've clarified things a bit. I sure wouldn't want anyone to get the impression I don't like teens or think they're a bunch of yahoos. I live with 2 and love them beyond words, and I enjoy working with them too. I think they teach me more than I teach them!


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 14, 2011)

Alix said:


> And Kathleen, bravo to you for being the champion of the teens out there! I work with teens everyday too, but I suspect I work with a different demographic. LOL! In the last 15 years I've seen the segment I work with explode. Our wait list is horrific at the moment. I don't mean to suggest that gaming is the CAUSE of problems, but I do think it can be a contributor. One of the first things we do with every adolescent coming in to the program is find out how much "screen time" they get each day at home. The next step is putting some pretty tough limits on that time.
> 
> I've sure enjoyed this thread. Hope I've clarified things a bit. I sure wouldn't want anyone to get the impression I don't like teens or think they're a bunch of yahoos. I live with 2 and love them beyond words, and I enjoy working with them too. I think they teach me more than I teach them!



Once I worked only with the troubled population, but I now work with a tremendous range; however, I am sure we still share some of the same teens.  (Or you will eventually send them back to me.   ) Wait lists for kids in high crisis or need are frightening.  Bravo to you for working with them.  It takes special people to connect with them.  

Most of the students invited to my office are rarely there for happy reasons.    I've often said that I would not wish my job on anyone, but I absolutely love it.  I know you understand that.

So...what do you serve for nerd night???


----------



## Alix (Feb 14, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> So...what do you serve for nerd night???



OMG, what DON'T I serve for nerd night?! Usually there is a giant segmented tray with all kinds of jujubes, chocolate bits and assorted nuts and corn nuts. Then there is the various types of chips (Doritos, wavy with dip etc) and if I'm feeling I need to nod to health I put out a veggie tray. I usually put a tray of assorted pinwheel tortilla thingies and homemade potato skins. The drinks range from all kinds of soda to beer etc for those of us allowed to imbibe.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 15, 2011)

Alix said:


> OMG, what DON'T I serve for nerd night?! Usually there is a giant segmented tray with all kinds of jujubes, chocolate bits and assorted nuts and corn nuts. Then there is the various types of chips (Doritos, wavy with dip etc) and if I'm feeling I need to nod to health I put out a veggie tray. I usually put a tray of assorted pinwheel tortilla thingies and homemade potato skins. The drinks range from all kinds of soda to beer etc for those of us allowed to imbibe.



Corn nuts.  Mmmmmm....I should have the veggie tray, but Corn nuts....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 15, 2011)

Bravo Kathleen for post 81, the salient points are equaly germain in the UK. I was 60 yrs old on the 25th jan, I left school at 15yrs old because I was stupid ( I was diagnosed much later as being Dyslectic, later still ADHT) I left school, home and the country very angry and frustrated. I had the best and most careing parents a child could want, It took me till my twenties to realise this, I was lucky I had not damaged myself or society to much so that with help I was then able to try to contribute to it in a valid way, the only skill I had until then violence. These toys may if they had excisted have helped me.


----------

